# SMF Premier Membership



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally got off my backside and joined this group.  The cost is nothing compared to what I've learned here. A lot of good people to hang with.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep,,, just signed up also,,, Way easier on this site to find this,,, Was just too lazy to look for it in the old format. 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## link (Oct 12, 2017)

I am in, love the site and have learned so much pitching in is well worth it. 

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

I need to step up to the lifetime one.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, its a combination of things.  The truck had a great year, I have some spare cash (been a long time since I've been able to say that!!) and I've been meaning to do it for several years now.  
When I joined this forum, I didn't know a MES from a reverse flow stick burner.  EVERYTHING I know about smoking meat I learned right here.
I figure now is the time to say "Thanks Jeff".  So I'm gonna click that button and become a *Lifetime Premier Member*.
I'd write some more stuff, but I have a *Buy Now* button to click.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2017)

Just tried to “upgrade”. It didn’t recognize my log in. Twice. It offered to take my credit card info, though. Sorry, but no thanks....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Just tried to “upgrade”. It didn’t recognize my log in. Twice. It offered to take my credit card info, though. Sorry, but no thanks....



Boy that's odd.  Maybe Brian can sort this out    @bmudd14474 
Gary


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Oct 16, 2017)

Was wondering if there is a way to join the premium area other than thru PayPal? Had a bad experience with them several years back


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 16, 2017)

At this time, the built-in system only accepts Paypal but I'm not opposed to accepting paper checks from anyone who is opposed to allowing Paypal to handle their debit/credit card payment.

Use the Contact Us link to email support and we will contact you with the mailing address so you can send in a personal check, money order or cashier's check.

I am even willing to make it instant on your end. If you tell me you are sending in a check, I will go ahead and move you to the membership and make it active today so you won't have to wait.

I am planning to implement an add-on that allows other forms of payment but I do not have a scheduled date for that yet.

Let me know if I can help anyone further with this.


----------



## BMW/R1200RT (Oct 17, 2017)

I know you heard this before but......

"The checks is in the mail"

;)


----------



## old sarge (Oct 19, 2017)

Would be kind of special if those who opt for a lifetime membership were identified as a Lifetime Premier Member.

Just a thought.


----------



## natej (Oct 19, 2017)

Ive just purchased a premier membership.. the knowledge i have gained from this forum and its awesome members is truly priceless

Plus i love this forum


----------



## Stickman81 (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm in!
Thanks for a great forum.
I look forward to learning much more.


----------



## JackBNimble (Oct 24, 2017)

Count me in too.  Only been here a short time but already learned much and the membership seems ready to chip in and help a new member.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 25, 2017)

Been here for a few years.  Just became a lifetime member.  Painless!  And worth every penny.


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't remember when mine was due so I will go Life Time
Richie


----------



## sprink 71 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just signed up for Premier Membership. This site is my ultimate "go-to" for all smoking and grilling questions. The help I've received here is im measurable.


----------



## lemans (Nov 22, 2017)

Everyone should support the forum. If you picked up one thing that improved
Your technique or your pit , you should pitch in and assure that we keep it going!!


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 19, 2017)

Easy decision... I have received way more than $100 of information and entertainment from this site :)
Thanks Jeff!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## normanaj (Dec 24, 2017)

Upgraded today.To great a resource...contributing is great way to say thanks!


----------



## Bungy (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow.... Glad to be a member,only been on here about one hour,need to be a member of a great group


----------



## lemans (Dec 29, 2017)

Welcome to our addiction!!


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 1, 2018)

I like this idea, and will be signing up soon, gotta think about how long of a term do I want, LMAO just kiddin, it's like millerbuilds said, it's an easy decision.
I really love this place, and all the super great advise from wonderful people.
I'm in for life!       Real Soon!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

I didn't see till now that credit or debit was added. My bad! Thought only PayPal was accepted. Good deal


----------



## griz400 (Jan 2, 2018)

would like to removed from this forum like I never was here period ... now being followed by people .. looked at profile page and 1 member joined yesterday and is following 18 people already .. cant log in at work anymore due to security at chrysler corp.. just please zap me from this forum, all posts like i never existed ...............


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

griz400 said:


> would like to removed from this forum like I never was here period ... now being followed by people .. looked at profile page and 1 member joined yesterday and is following 18 people already .. cant log in at work anymore due to security at chrysler corp.. just please zap me from this forum, all posts like i never existed ...............



Dude.. WTH? Your well liked and everyone respects you here..
Your a major contributor and a joy to have. 
Wish you would really reconsider your position. Your being a bit hasty about this decision I think.. 
 Please stick around.. If you need a break for a while you can just log out and come back later . You can leave your profile just as is. 
Hope you don't really delete your stuff.
If you need a break and some stuff about the site is troubling for ya, take your time and work it out.. you would surely be missed here.. 
Just my .02¢ 
Your a good guy.. 

Johnny B


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 2, 2018)

griz400 said:


> would like to removed from this forum like I never was here period ... now being followed by people .. looked at profile page and 1 member joined yesterday and is following 18 people already .. cant log in at work anymore due to security at chrysler corp.. just please zap me from this forum, all posts like i never existed ...............


For what it's worth we don't delete users stuff as that leaves lots of threads without context, missing quotes and meaningless replies.

To be followed is usually considered an honor. Someone, usually a new user, signs onto the forum reads through dozens of threads and hundreds of posts and decides to follow the ones that he finds to be most helpful and knowledgeable.

If I follow you, I simply get an alert when you post so I can keep up with what you write. The absolute highest honor in my opinion.

Members are free to come and go at will. I personally hope you decide to stick it out and come back often:).


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 3, 2018)

griz400 said:


> would like to removed from this forum like I never was here period ... now being followed by people .. looked at profile page and 1 member joined yesterday and is following 18 people already .. cant log in at work anymore due to security at chrysler corp.. just please zap me from this forum, all posts like i never existed ...............


This baffles me. I never thought to see who is “following” me.
If you’re tired of the site, just don’t check in....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 3, 2018)

I would just ban the ones I didn't like. Lol
Or put on ignore I guess is what you say. I think I put my info to only members can see everything. Not guests


----------



## JulezHotHandz (Jan 13, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate links. The premier memberships help to defray the remaining amount.
> 
> ...





TulsaJeff said:


> We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate links. The premier memberships help to defray the remaining amount.
> 
> ...


I can’t figure out how to post.. I need help!!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 14, 2018)

JulezHotHandz said:


> I can’t figure out how to post.. I need help!!


You just posted


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 16, 2018)

$15/year is more than reasonable for the amount of information I've gained from this forum even with limited participation.  I've joined!


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 19, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Would be kind of special if those who opt for a lifetime membership were identified as a Lifetime Premier Member.
> 
> Just a thought.



That would be nice. I paid for the lifetime but just says SMF Premier Member. Kind of feel like I was tossed aside when I see it on others.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 19, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> That would be nice. I paid for the lifetime but just says SMF Premier Member. Kind of feel like I was tossed aside when I see it on others.


Truly sorry and thank you for letting me know.. I have corrected this for you.

No one is tossed aside here.. I just make mistakes sometimes but always happy to make it right and apologize.:)


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> That would be nice. I paid for the lifetime but just says SMF Premier Member. Kind of feel like I was tossed aside when I see it on others.


It says Lifetime Premier under your name
Richie


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone, and I do mean anyone who paid for lifetime membership in the past and does not see the "Lifetime Premier" badge on your username, let me know and I will fix it pronto. It's the least I can do for your awesome support of this forum.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> Anyone, and I do mean anyone who paid for lifetime membership in the past and does not see the "Lifetime Premier" badge on your username, let me know and I will fix it pronto. It's the least I can do for your awesome support of this forum.



Thanks for adding in credit/debit option. 

Worked out good with a Visa Gift card also!


----------



## magnus (Jan 26, 2018)

Upgrading was an easy decision.  Great people.  Great resource.  Worth every penny.  I have learned, and continue to learn from the folks here at SMF.  Thank you.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Where may I find when my premier membership is expiring?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 22, 2018)

olecrosseyes said:


> Where may I find when my premier membership is expiring?



If you plan to renew, you're much better off getting a Lifetime Membership
Gary


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Gary, that may be true but it doesn't answer my question. I don't remember when my renewal is or how long I bought it for last time.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry about that.  I can't give you an answer to that.  Hopefully one of the mods will jump in and help.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2018)

olecrosseyes said:


> Gary, that may be true but it doesn't answer my question. I don't remember when my renewal is or how long I bought it for last time.




I will get back to ya.  I cant find it on this new platform.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks guys! As an Administrator and Moderator too on another forum, I was trying to cover the bases before I had asked.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 22, 2018)

olecrosseyes said:


> Where may I find when my premier membership is expiring?





 olecrosseyes
, I just sent you a message via the conversation tool..


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 4, 2018)

Done.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 4, 2018)

Uep you are right,
Mr. Jeff had dealt with it very quickly (within the days time as I recall) and is non issue with me as I can see my account and anniversary date now.
It seems I fell through the cracks of a hosting site, or whomever the real culprit was.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 4, 2018)

I would just renew when I see it's expired. :D


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> Truly sorry and thank you for letting me know.. I have corrected this for you.
> 
> No one is tossed aside here.. I just make mistakes sometimes but always happy to make it right and apologize.:)


Having been on forums and invited to Admin and Global Moderate on one for years on end, in the hot rod world, I can fully appreciate your efforts. Not to mention the intellectual rights openly shared here is second to NONE! You have guys who are huge resources in the hot rod world with their personal experience and expertise that would ‘selectively’ share their experience or actively give you inaccurate data because you support so and so vendor over their preferred vendor. Truly 6th grade school grounds kind of childish sh!t! Infuriating for anyone trying to provide the open platform for an internet playground for a group of enthusiasts. People who share some commonality for a discourse yet still want some friendly competition from time to time! But hot rodders are a ruthless group. Old and Young didn’t matter.

I have gained exponentially by reading here. It has taken a couple years to finally create a profile and within no time I found I was reading more and more and tagging or following threads to refer back to them later!

I have lifetime paid memberships on several forums and got very little besides a playground in personal benefit from that cost. Which by the way was significantly more on a Jeep forum and I owned a Chevy. I paid just to be the fun antagonistic sibling. I ended up spending more time there than the board created specifically for my rig. HAHAHAHA... Hence me mentioning my hot rod screnname ‘freemaSSon’ in my FNG intro thread. ‘freemaSSon’ has been around for the better part of 15 years in those circles.

All that said to say, what you may or may not be making off this forum, is inconsequential to the huge undertaking it is to keep all this operating. I was user #39 on a board with 15,000 or so users the last I looked. It’s a giant task to keep up with and pay to operate and maintain. Nearly always done by personal expense and time! For all these reasons there is only one way for me, ALL IN!

Here’s to many more years for SMF and all us smoke junkies, cheers!

SALUTES, Jeff and everyone who has marched with you and still marches with you along the SMF journey!

Pat


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 11, 2018)

Pat, Glad to see you around and appreciate the support and kind words! The site has certainly grown and continues to do so and this is because of all the great members that we have who understand the value of just being "so darn nice that people can't help by like ya":)

Sounds like you'll fit in real good!


----------



## brimcconnell (Jun 19, 2018)

A little late to the Premier party but love the site.  Learned almost everything I've needed to know from this site. Glad to help support such a fantastic source of information.


----------



## AllAces (Jul 10, 2018)

Joined over the weekend. Excellent forum with good info.


----------



## rob g (Aug 26, 2018)

I figure this site has saved me way more money than the price of a subscription just in meat that didn't get ruined. The people here are more than willing to spoon feed  noobies time and again. I know I appreciate it.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2018)

rob g said:


> I figure this site has saved me way more money than the price of a subscription just in meat that didn't get ruined. The people here are more than willing to spoon feed  noobies time and again. I know I appreciate it.



I was the same way.  Learned everything from here.  Now I am helping others learn.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 27, 2018)

I really appreciate how well everyone supports this forum.. I am careful to never forget that this forum is only as good as it's members and we have the very best!:)


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 2, 2018)

Howdy y'all.  New here but an old timer at meats and smoking. Had a brick and mortar store and did real well with it and an Old Hickory Pits large unit. Picked the right place and menu but the spouse disagreed after 3 years in business. Coming back finally but mobile only. Looking forward to reading these pages. Thx for the add.


----------



## flyin'illini (Oct 16, 2018)

Good stuff.  I think I was a member. I can't recall.  But appreciate the GREAT value here over many years. (I think I found in the summer of 2007 trying to learn to make decent BBQ. ) The folks I met via the site helped me through.  Thank you. 



TulsaJeff said:


> We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate links. The premier memberships help to defray the remaining amount.
> 
> ...


----------



## remsr (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi All, 
Remember me? I haven’t posted in a while because I have been caring for my wife. After 32 years together she passed on August 3ed after a 3 year battle with cancer. 
I have yet to pull myself together and move on. The missing her never seems to end but accepting it gets easier every day and I should be back smoking up a storm soon. 
I did a Cajun turkey for thanksgiving on my Holland grill using the 12” A-Maz-N Pellit smoker after a 24 hour brine, Followed by a garlic butter injection and Cajun rub. It didn’t get as much smoke as I would have liked, but it was very juicy very tender and tasty, sorry no pictures.


----------



## remsr (Dec 6, 2018)

remsr said:


> Hi All,
> Remember me? I haven’t posted in a while because I have been caring for my wife. After 32 years together she passed on August 3ed after a 3 year battle with cancer.
> I have yet to pull myself together and move on. The missing her never seems to end but accepting it gets easier every day and I should be back smoking up a storm soon.
> I did a Cajun turkey for thanksgiving on my Holland grill using the 12” A-Maz-N Pellit smoker after a 24 hour brine, Followed by a garlic butter injection and Cajun rub. It didn’t get as much smoke as I would have liked, but it was very juicy very tender and tasty, sorry no pictures.
> ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2018)

remsr said:


> Remember me? I haven’t posted in a while because I have been caring for my wife. After 32 years together she passed on August 3ed after a 3 year battle with cancer.
> I have yet to pull myself together and move on. The missing her never seems to end but accepting it gets easier every day and I should be back smoking up a storm soon.



I'm really saddened to hear about your wife.  I lost my little brother to cancer a year ago and know how hard that is.  But my sorrow is nothing compared to the loss of a wife.  God willing, I'll never have to go through that.
Miss Linda and I send our heartfelt prayers.  May you find peace in the coming year.
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 7, 2018)

remsr said:


> Hi All,
> Remember me? I haven’t posted in a while because I have been caring for my wife. After 32 years together she passed on August 3ed after a 3 year battle with cancer.
> I have yet to pull myself together and move on. The missing her never seems to end but accepting it gets easier every day and I should be back smoking up a storm soon.
> I did a Cajun turkey for thanksgiving on my Holland grill using the 12” A-Maz-N Pellit smoker after a 24 hour brine, Followed by a garlic butter injection and Cajun rub. It didn’t get as much smoke as I would have liked, but it was very juicy very tender and tasty, sorry no pictures.



My sincere condolences remsr!  Like Gary, I send my prayers.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 7, 2018)

remsr said:


> Hi All,
> Remember me? I haven’t posted in a while because I have been caring for my wife. After 32 years together she passed on August 3ed after a 3 year battle with cancer.
> I have yet to pull myself together and move on. The missing her never seems to end but accepting it gets easier every day and I should be back smoking up a storm soon.
> I did a Cajun turkey for thanksgiving on my Holland grill using the 12” A-Maz-N Pellit smoker after a 24 hour brine, Followed by a garlic butter injection and Cajun rub. It didn’t get as much smoke as I would have liked, but it was very juicy very tender and tasty, sorry no pictures.


I'm so sorry to hear about your wife. Sending you love, warm hugs and sending up prayers for you and yours.
Glad to see you're back on the forums!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

I recently had a PayPal hack into two separate banks and bank accounts through PayPal.
PayPal puts me on "Hold" for an account specialist, which NEVER gets picked up. Called a few times, same routine.
So PayPal, in their infinite denial, is of zero help to resolve this.
My banks have secured our funds, and are investigating.
But I have Zero trust in PayPal, or their security.

So I would like to update my Membership, but refuse to do so if the page displays PayPal on it.
I am not apt to give PayPal access to any of my banks or credit cards.
Need a different method.
Wrote a couple of inquiries. Waiting in the wings.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 19, 2018)

Count me in - just upgraded my membership. I learned a lot on this forum and will be learning more... Thank you everyone!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2018)

If you do not feel comfortable with Paypal PM TulsaJeff or myself and we can get you another option.

Brian


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> If you do not feel comfortable with Paypal PM TulsaJeff or myself and we can get you another option.
> 
> Brian



As they say Brian, the checks in the Mail. :rolleyes:o_O
Jeff got back to me as well.
And Thank You for your help!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## wbf610 (Dec 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I recently had a PayPal hack into two separate banks and bank accounts through PayPal.
> PayPal puts me on "Hold" for an account specialist, which NEVER gets picked up. Called a few times, same routine.
> So PayPal, in their infinite denial, is of zero help to resolve this.
> My banks have secured our funds, and are investigating.
> ...


I dropped PayPal after a $700 hack.  I was actually able to get in touch with PayPal reps, and they were very helpful. However, I deleted my info and will not use them either.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 23, 2018)

wbf610 said:


> I dropped PayPal after a $700 hack.  I was actually able to get in touch with PayPal reps, and they were very helpful. However, I deleted my info and will not use them either.



I made two attempts with PayPal where I was on hold for over an hour each.
One time might be a fluke. Twice is deliberate.
PayPal is blacklisted to me. If there isn't another way, then I don't need that vendor, seller, or item.
Tulsa Jeff and Bmudd both gave me another way. Thank You very much, both.

And the hacker is going to lose, Big Time. Strong Banks do not take lightly to thieves attacking them.
Everything on the web is traceable. Everything.
And ISP's chop them off as well.

But, Smoking Meat Forums.com is straight up, and extended me an alternative to PayPal.


----------



## Catfish61x (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm in Thanks to paypal.
Thanks for a great forum.  
Lots of great people 
Lots of great info


----------



## sandyut (May 22, 2019)

this is the most helpful and supportive forums I have used.  thank you for all the support, recipes, guidance etc.  The world needs more people like those found here!  Just upgraded to continue my support to the great people running the site.

Seriously, thank you!


----------



## jokensmoken (May 22, 2019)

Just bit the bullet a couple days ago...
I lurked for a long time before joining and have gained invaluable insight, recipies, had numerous questions answered and made a handful of new friends...
SO...I figured it was time to give a little something back.
Thanks everyone for the invaluable information, friendship and advice
Walt.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 3, 2020)

We've had quite a few of you complaining about the ads and I do understand.. it's a fine line we try to walk but ads are an unfortunate necessity.

It's especially annoying on mobile

A good while back we created a way to allow people to *remove ALL of the ads for a small fee* (I prefer to call it a donation). Most people who do this are very glad they did and it makes the experience so MUCH more enjoyable.

*There's also several other nice perks*

Read the details below:




TulsaJeff said:


> We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate links. The premier memberships help to defray the remaining amount.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjpiv33 (Aug 18, 2020)

TulsaJeff
 Is there an app where your forum can be used?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 18, 2020)

jjpiv33 said:


> TulsaJeff
> Is there an app where your forum can be used?



We do not have an app per se however, the forum does go into app mode when it's viewed on a smart phone and should work exactly like an app would within that more limited space.


----------



## wildman9136 (Sep 6, 2020)

I joined this group in 2012 and this the first time I have noticed the upgrade! I feel so dumb!
Sorry Jeff. I have upgraded as of now and thank everyone here for all that you do and information that you provide.


----------



## JoeyL-LS-NJ (Oct 19, 2022)

Just joined. been following Mike for many years & can\t wait to explore what everyone else likes. i am more of a grill guy (i have a 48" Viking (nat gas) on the patio), but i got a Country Smoker table top pellet smoker for father's day and am slowly expanding my skills. just did a 7.5 lb rib roast that was superb, but pulled at 3.5 hrs with center at 125. great for me, but should have stuck it out to 135 to be more pink than red in the dead center.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 19, 2022)

JoeyL-LS-NJ said:


> Just joined. been following Mike for many years & can\t wait to explore what everyone else likes. i am more of a grill guy (i have a 48" Viking (nat gas) on the patio), but i got a Country Smoker table top pellet smoker for father's day and am slowly expanding my skills. just did a 7.5 lb rib roast that was superb, but pulled at 3.5 hrs with center at 125. great for me, but should have stuck it out to 135 to be more pink than red in the dead center.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tbern (Oct 19, 2022)

welcome to the forum from Minnesota! have fun here!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 19, 2022)

Good to have


----------



## lemans (Oct 19, 2022)

JoeyL-LS-NJ said:


> Just joined. been following Mike for many years & can\t wait to explore what everyone else likes. i am more of a grill guy (i have a 48" Viking (nat gas) on the patio), but i got a Country Smoker table top pellet smoker for father's day and am slowly expanding my skills. just did a 7.5 lb rib roast that was superb, but pulled at 3.5 hrs with center at 125. great for me, but should have stuck it out to 135 to be more pink than red in the dead center.


Joey..
   That’s a big grill 48.  As far as the rib roast practice makes perfect. Write down your results so that you can refer to the outcome next time..


----------



## olecrosseyes (Oct 21, 2022)

JoeyL-LS-NJ said:


> Just joined. been following Mike for many years & can\t wait to explore what everyone else likes. i am more of a grill guy (i have a 48" Viking (nat gas) on the patio), but i got a Country Smoker table top pellet smoker for father's day and am slowly expanding my skills. just did a 7.5 lb rib roast that was superb, but pulled at 3.5 hrs with center at 125. great for me, but should have stuck it out to 135 to be more pink than red in the dead center.




 TulsaJeff
 Joey, you will like I did learn so much from this site. I was a looker for better than a year before I logged in. The donation I made and became a Premier Member was little gratitude for the knowledge that I have obtained since 2005 or 2006! As said above, use your computer and right down what when and how you did so you can 1st replicate it and 2nd improve on what you will do!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 4, 2022)

Just to let everyone know, we now have a 7-day pass for only 1 cent. I tried to make it free but the system will only work if I charge something.

*So.. for 1 penny, you can surf for a week without ads!* At the end of the week, you can upgrade to go ad-free for a month at a time, a year at a time or even lifetime if you so choose.

*→ Click here to check it out*

This is a great way to try it out and if you don't think it was worth a penny, let me know and I'll refund it.

If you do like it, you can upgrade to a full premier membership.

All of this goes to support the forum and is greatly appreciated!

_*Note*: Read the first post above for all of the details, perks, etc._


----------



## tbern (Nov 4, 2022)

Nice idea!!


----------



## DougE (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm not big on pay to play on discussion boards since the members provide the content in the first place, but I make an exception on this board. The premium is worth paying for. Buy Jeff's rubs, too. They are well worth the price.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> *So.. for 1 penny, you can surf for a week without ads!* At the end of the week, you can upgrade to go ad-free for a month at a time, a year at a time or even lifetime if you so choose.



So if you do decide to upgrade to one of the premium memberships after the week. Does that penny go towards the cost of the upgrade? 

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> So if you do decide to upgrade to one of the premium memberships after the week. Does that penny go towards the cost of the upgrade?
> 
> Chris


Sure.. why not


----------



## clifish (Dec 19, 2022)

The money spent on lifetime is paid for within a week of the knowledge, friendship and recipes shared here.

Now the real cost of being here are the enablers that spend my money on new cooking appliances.. like I said be aware of 

 Steve H
 , 
9
 912smoker
 and 

 bauchjw
 the most...lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2022)

clifish said:


> The money spent on lifetime is paid for within a week of the knowledge, friendship and recipes shared here.
> 
> Now the real cost of being here is the enablers that spend my money on new cooking appliances.. like I said be aware of
> 
> ...


They are good teachers! Lol!

Ryan


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 19, 2022)

clifish said:


> The money spent on lifetime is paid for within a week of the knowledge, friendship and recipes shared here.
> 
> Now the real cost of being here is the enablers that spend my money on new cooking appliances.. like I said be aware of
> 
> ...


You said it.  Beer, the enablers you speak of, and Amazon get me in trouble...A LOT!

Dave


----------



## clifish (Dec 20, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> You said it.  Beer, the enablers you speak of, and Amazon get me in trouble...A LOT!
> 
> Dave


especially after 10 pm on a weekend with a few drinks...right 

 SmokinAl


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2022)

clifish said:


> especially after 10 pm on a weekend with a few drinks...right
> 
> SmokinAl


You got that right Brother!!
Al


----------

